# Scritches Fundraising Auction September 2013



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Please see our auction now running on facebook:- https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.441961272518800.98535.194492813932315&type=1&l=4d6b9a3f22

All the details are there, all money raised goes towards the care of the large amount of elderly animals we currently have here as well as ongoing maintenance and vets bills. Collection is available from the Real London Show on the 14th September. There is a wide variety of items to bid on.

Help us to help more animals


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

We have made over £100 on the auction so far, everyone has been very generous 

The auction ends at 7pm on Thursday so there's still time to grab a bargain!!


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

We have raised £182.80 towards continued vet care, food and bedding for our sanctuary animals as well as going towards some PR equipment that we plan to take to events for educations purposes.

Thank you to all who joined in, the Scritches Team are amazed and appreciative of the generosity displayed


----------

